# Qld /NSW : In Cod we Trust



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> as I was going to be out "visiting customers".


certainly worthwhile seeing customers, when they offer inducements like greenfish in a great location Steve.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nothing better than weekend of catching greenfish and taking the mickey out of each other.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

What beautiful cods you have :lol: :lol: 
That sure is some good looking water


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like great fun! Nice fish and beautiful scenery.
Have you done any fishing around Glenarbon. I was "visiting customers" out that way a while back and saw some very fishy looking sections of the Macintyre Brook which I've been meaning to get back to and investigate further.
Do you know when the next QMDC cod tagging is?


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Good read Steven, your keen. It was getting to cold for this little black duck 5 weeks ago for camping out. I went to the Fishers for Fish habitat forum this w.e and the Dumeresq came up in one of the earlier talks. In particular fish size. It would seem that due to cross duristictional placement of the river has resulted in NSW stocking the river...as have Qld.....as have fishing clubs.....as have local farmers. The result is a population of fish which doesnt have sufficient food. The authorities graphs showed that with current population the fish would still be 50-65cm even at an age of 15yrs :shock:. Interesting stuff


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great weekend, some nice cod there! I'm assuming you were left with no option but to smash the Bundy at night to stay warm?


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Great looking fish & scenery.
Its just about time here to go out & check them out after the floods & a frost, plenty of yabbies going tho. 

Cheers
Kym.


----------



## merkywaters (Dec 15, 2010)

Sure is a lot of likely looking snags in there mate well done on the cod there a great looking fish.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Another interesting tidbit, they think the window of fishing closure for both cod and bass may be a little late in the northern half of NSW by approximately 4-6 weeks.


----------



## mysticmarine (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice Little cod there ....


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Steven,
I just happened upon this report. What a great read I love it. Plus it is MY country, just down the road if you like.
It has been a while since I have ventured in to that particular area. You have renewed my vigour and will. I have one trip ( couple of nights ) scheduled for a similar area in a couple of weeks and looking forward well and truly but .... after that.....

If you are willing to have a tag along next trip ( yeah female I know :shock: ) for part of the day anyway just let me know after all Stanny is my watering hole and I am closer to Ballandean. It is kinda hard out here in this back country as I really can't get anyone to accompany me.

Cheers,
Pam


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

That would be great thanks Steven. Keep me in the loop.

Funny place Stanny, I often see yaks on roofs and wonder who? Such a small town. I don't bother checking out the Winnebago's with yaks on roof though ----just passing , as they say.

Cheers,
Pam


----------

